# Online furry radio stations



## masa (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone know of any online fury radio stations that would hire a 16 yrold as a dj


----------



## Panthura (Jul 19, 2011)

No, 'fraid not. But then again, I don't know of any furry online radio stations... are people really that mad?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2011)

A DJ, or someone to play stuff off their iPod/iTunes?


----------



## Mr_Fox (Jul 19, 2011)

^Totally that.

If you're a real dj who can mix seamlessly and make good track selection, you can get a 'job' as a dj for just about any online radio station as long as they're not booked with filled slots regardless of your age.  But don't expect a 'paying job' as a dj on any internet station.  It's either you work for free, or you pay to have a show on the bigger stations.

And I've never heard of a furry-only station.  TBH; it sounds kind of ridiculous considering the core of what furry is doesn't translate at all into music.


----------



## masa (Jul 19, 2011)

there was one but they rejected me mostly cause im 16 it was pwasup radio


----------



## Mr_Fox (Jul 19, 2011)

Then they're either stupid, or they rejected you for other reasons, too.

Age never stopped Mat Zo from from becoming one of trance's most loved producers at age 17, nor has kept him from spinning music in clubs in the U.S. despite being under 21.


----------



## Aden (Jul 19, 2011)

masa said:


> there was one but they rejected me mostly cause im 16 it was pwasup radio


 
Do you have any skills to offer that exceed the abilities of a 14-year-old with an iPod?


----------



## Sar (Jul 29, 2011)

masa said:


> Does anyone know of any online fury radio stations that would hire a 16 yrold as a dj


There are furry radio stations? I thought furries listened to the same music everyone else listens to.


----------

